# Will Canon really discontinue these lenses?



## Del Paso (Nov 18, 2020)

According to a French forum (on Chasseur d' images' website), Canon is "said" to be about to stop producing and selling:

EF-S 60 F2.8 Macro USM
EF-S 18-135 F3.5-5.6 IS STM
EF-S 18-200 F3.5-5.6 IS
EF 70-200 F4L USM
EF 24-70 F4L IS USM
EF 100mm F2.8 Macro USM
EF 85mm F1.2L II USM
EF 24mm F2.8 IS USM
EF 28mm F2.8 IS USM
EF 40mm F2.8 STM
EF 200mm F2L IS USM
EF 300mm F4L IS USM
EF 24-105 F3.4-5.6 IS STM 
I emit strong doubts  as to the truth of this information, based on "somebody" talking to a Canon "somebody".
No real proof has been presented to confirm this rumor.
Any comments?


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 18, 2020)

If the 85mm f1.2L II, why not the ef 50mm f1.2L? Sales volume?

When restaurants have less volume of sales, they must reduce the size of the menu. Now EF is competing not only with other brands, but, of course, with RF. Labor, equipment, factory floor-space, warehouse and inventory costs...But who can confirm such a specific list?


----------



## SteveC (Nov 19, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> According to a French forum (on Chasseur d' images' website), Canon is "said" to be about to stop producing and selling:
> 
> EF-S 60 F2.8 Macro USM
> EF-S 18-135 F3.5-5.6 IS STM
> ...



I was under the impression the EF 100mm F2.8 Macro USM was already discontinued; they're selling ones on hand until they run out. BUT: the rumor says "stop producing *and selling*" so maybe they plan to toss them into a dumpster?

The 40mm of course is one of the the true pancakes (and one I'd like to see ported to RF). I suspect it's not the only true pancake on the list--it's just the one I am familiar with.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 19, 2020)

Some of these lenses, like the previously mentioned EF 100mm F2.8 Macro USM and the 18-135mm STM are redundant or superseded by newer better lenses. Some are ancient. Most are primes and there is very little market today for prime lenses. I own the 24mm f2.8 lens and it's a great lens for the price, but I doubt Canon sells very many. A quick check of Canon Price Watch shows many of these lenses out of stock at one or more dealers, so it wouldn't surprise me if the list is fairly accurate. Canon may be consolidating the EF line in anticipation of reduced sales as RF becomes more popular.


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 19, 2020)

I had my doubts regarding the EF 24-70 F4L IS USM from day one, but some other lenses make me wonder.

Canon is going to leave the rebels without a macro lens? Or are sales of this lens really low?

I can see Canon dropping the EF 85mm f/1.2 to encourage people to switch to RF, but an EF 200mm F2L IS USM replacement isn't even rumored. I'd expect Canon to make a small batch & sell it just for PR.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 19, 2020)

SteveC said:


> I was under the impression the EF 100mm F2.8 Macro USM was already discontinued; they're selling ones on hand until they run out. BUT: the rumor says "stop producing *and selling*" so maybe they plan to toss them into a dumpster?
> 
> The 40mm of course is one of the the true pancakes (and one I'd like to see ported to RF). I suspect it's not the only true pancake on the list--it's just the one I am familiar with.


By "selling" I meant no longer delivering these lenses to dealers.
So, Canon is supposed to let them run out...no need looking for that dumpster.


----------



## Del Paso (Nov 19, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> I had my doubts regarding the EF 24-70 F4L IS USM from day one, but some other lenses make me wonder.
> 
> Canon is going to leave the rebels without a macro lens? Or are sales of this lens really low?
> 
> I can see Canon dropping the EF 85mm f/1.2 to encourage people to switch to RF, but an EF 200mm F2L IS USM replacement isn't even rumored. I'd expect Canon to make a small batch & sell it just for PR.


I too could understand discontinuing some of these lenses, especially the "almost vintage" ones.
But not, for instance, the 24 and 28 IS primes.
So, I took this statement with a huge grain of salt !


----------



## Antono Refa (Nov 19, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> I too could understand discontinuing some of these lenses, especially the "almost vintage" ones.
> But not, for instance, the 24 and 28 IS primes.



Granted, all rumors should be taken with a grain of salt. I tend to believe Canon is going to discontinue some lenses, as the market is shrinking, and Canon expects it to switch to MILC. If some EF lenses aren't selling well, its reasonable to drop them in order to free resources for RF lenses.

I considered buying the 24mm f/2.8 IS USM, and would not be surprised if Canon discontinued those two, as

* Comparing IQ to the EF 24-70mm f/2.8L USM & f/4L IS USM in the digital picture, I was not impressed.

* Yes, the primes have either an f stop or IS advantage, I prefer the convenience of a zoom over three primes.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Nov 19, 2020)

I'm an SLR fan, have yet to get into the RF system, and am not sure I want to either just yet (I'm one of the "bring out a 5DmkV" brigade).

But, with that said, the alternate to not thinking Canon will discontinue all the various lenses is presumably to believe that with all that is going on (declining camera sales generally, Covid recession, etc.), they will be cranking up production runs for new batches of lenses once existing stocks get below a given level. 

I'm genuinely interested to know what a production run of lenses runs to;, 10,000, 50,000, 100,000 units....?, but despite my own personal preferences (keep EF going), I struggle to see Canon making new production runs of lenses for Rebels etc., when what they seem to want is everyone to switch to RF.

So, unfortunately, I can see this rumour having strong foundations. Doesn't mean the optical formulae will be forgotten, or tooling destroyed, in case of a revival, but still.....

Just my own thoughts on the matter.

Cheers. Stoical.


----------



## home_slice (Nov 20, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> If the 85mm f1.2L II, why not the ef 50mm f1.2L? Sales volume?
> 
> The 50mm 1.2 still has its place ..even with the R system. It’s much smaller/lighter than the RF version even with the adaptor. It also has some really nice character and holds up to the R5 megapixel count. The 85mm on the other hand, has some issues. The focus is crazy slow and unreliable and it seems pretty soft all over when shot with a high megapixel camera like the R5. I’ll still hold onto my 85mm 1.2 because its so unique but the RF version seems like a much more critical upgrade for portrait photographers.


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 3, 2021)

Ts-24mm 3.5 II MIA?
Did the last of the ef 500mm f/1.4L IS II go to bored New Yorkers birding in Central Park?


----------

